# where has www.lm-sensors.org gone?

## jserink

Anyone know what has happened to lm-sensors?

Cheers,

john

----------

## ct85711

seems the site is down.  Haven't seen anything about it going away, and the domain is still registered.  So I'd have to go with this is just a temporary issue, and will hopefully be back up soon.

----------

## jserink

Its still not there....

It appears to be done. Have been checking every day.

john

----------

## krinn

https://web.archive.org/web/20150905145034/http://www.lm-sensors.org/

nothing is really lost in internet.

----------

